# a peek at cyber's bottleopolis



## cyberdigger (Feb 16, 2011)

..I couldn't figure out which is better, with or without flash, so i put both.. almost looks like different cabinets entirely.. [8|]




 ...enjoy.. []


----------



## kwalker (Feb 16, 2011)

Very impressive! Nicely displayed too!


----------



## jvharp (Feb 16, 2011)

Looks good cybey. I likey!


----------



## Wheelah23 (Feb 16, 2011)

Gimme 10 years. I'll have a collection like that by then!


----------



## Steve/sewell (Feb 16, 2011)

Chuck you have a great looking collection.Sorry I missed your earlier PM. I had to rush out for an emergency job I just got home about a half hour ago.I really like the one beer or soda the amber one to the left of the Batso bottle.Ill point them out here in your picture.................Right here these two..........................................................................[]


----------



## cyberdigger (Feb 16, 2011)

Thanks for all the replies, gang! 
 Steve you found that Batsto blob 2 times in one lifetime you found it, I dunno how you picked it out from this lot [] the other is a present from Bob Libbey, aka Blobbottlebob.. the best what gives... []


----------



## Road Dog (Feb 17, 2011)

Nice collection Charlie. See you have a Clorox too.[] A must !


----------



## SAbottles (Feb 17, 2011)

Great collection, Cyber; a bit of everything !


----------



## BillinMo (Feb 17, 2011)

Nice!  What a variety.  

 I see you're already developing a specialty in insulators.  Those are all telephone styles, even the miniature TW.


----------



## cyberdigger (Feb 17, 2011)

Thanks folks!!
 Bill, yeah I like the petite ones. []

 I took these pics for a few reasons; for an insurance policy (landlord requires it) ..for something to post here, and because I'm getting ready to reshuffle everything.. and because I need to clean up the dust. 
 I don't know how that dust gets there..


----------



## peejrey (Feb 17, 2011)

GREAT STUFF CHARLIE![]
 Give me 5 years, and our old house will look like that......
 What is that in the third pic on the 5th shelf?
 The metal thing......[8|]


----------



## cyberdigger (Feb 17, 2011)

It's a capper. Squeezes crown caps tight on standard size crowntop bottles.. works awesome too!


----------



## peejrey (Feb 17, 2011)

That's cool Charlie, I wonder how many thousands of bottles that thing capped??????........[]


----------



## Rockhounder55 (Feb 17, 2011)

I was going to ask about that strange looking thing also, Charlie. It was sitting next to Anthony John's sage, who seems to be MIA. Great collection too, btw.  ~Mike


----------



## cyberdigger (Feb 17, 2011)

The capper is presently serving as a guard rail for these rollies.. 
 AJ's sage, yes..say where is that man??
  We miss you AJ!


----------



## sandchip (Feb 18, 2011)

Mighty nice pile o'goodies, Cybes!


----------



## cowseatmaize (Feb 18, 2011)

I like that long skinny torpedo. Except the name, you should change that or move it.[]


----------



## JOETHECROW (Feb 18, 2011)

Interesting variety of stuff there Charlie, I keep looking thru all the different shelves. Nice job.


----------



## dmagave (Feb 18, 2011)

NICE.variety too.cool to see the hood's and log cabin in there as opposed to a collection of just elite blobs.


----------



## cyberdigger (Feb 18, 2011)

Thanks citizens! 
 No elitism here.. all bottles are guaranteed equal rights in the Person's Republic of Cyberia.. prolly why I have so many junkers.. anyway I love em all... and they're for sale.. []


----------



## Wheelah23 (Feb 18, 2011)

GLEN RIDGE OR MONTCLAIR BOTTLESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!11!

 That is all.


----------



## peejrey (Feb 18, 2011)

I'm making a goal before i die, I want to find an old bottle mold......
 Or some piece of equipment, Like Charlie's, for making bottles, Jars, ect....
 IT'S A LIFE GOAL!


----------



## ajohn (Feb 19, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  Rockhounder55
> 
> I was going to ask about that strange looking thing also, Charlie. It was sitting next to Anthony John's sage, who seems to be MIA. Great collection too, btw.  ~Mike


 Yah, Where is that guy??????


----------



## ajohn (Feb 19, 2011)

By the way Charlie,Very cool display there.Did you make them there shelves?


----------



## slag pile digger (Feb 19, 2011)

Charlie, great display!!!


----------



## Penn Digger (Feb 19, 2011)

Where's that mini case gin bottle?
 [align=left]  [/align]


----------



## cyberdigger (Feb 20, 2011)

Hi Tom!
 The mini gin is right in front of the full sized one from you.. I admit it's a little crowded in there but I like it that way!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 AJ, yeah I built the whole wall unit, mostly out of construction/renovation junk

 Thanks everybody for the nice remarks!! []


----------



## peejrey (Feb 20, 2011)

What's the giant prism for???[8|]


----------



## cyberdigger (Feb 20, 2011)

Hey Peej, it's called a "Gunoi pyramid" ..it keeps ghosts from getting inside the bottles..

 .... JUST KIDDING  .....


----------



## peejrey (Feb 20, 2011)

Interesting, but what if it was a cloudy day?[8|]


----------



## cyberdigger (Feb 20, 2011)

..then they were screwed.. []


----------



## epackage (Feb 20, 2011)

I'm proud to say I have supplied or been a direct contact to some of these fine bottles....I don't see the German Pipe though Charlie...did you ever get it ?


----------



## cyberdigger (Feb 20, 2011)

[]
 I'm sure I thanked you profusely when it got here!


----------



## epackage (Feb 20, 2011)

Sorry Charlie, so much going on and going bad I just didn't remember....[X(]


----------



## me2 (Sep 27, 2011)

Very nice group of glass.


----------



## cyberdigger (Sep 27, 2011)

Thank you Michael! []


----------



## KBbottles (Sep 28, 2011)

Freaking awesome!  you could make an "I Spy" book for the bottle enthusiast with pictures like these!  []

 There's gotta be some New Brunswick bottles in there somewhere... got any?  


 -KB


----------



## cyberdigger (Sep 28, 2011)

THanks Ken! It's already quite changed from last Feb.. but I still have a buttload of 'em.. [8D]
 New Brunswick.. lesseee.. I can only think of an example of the ubiquitous Mrs. Zimmerman hutch ..want it?


----------



## KBbottles (Sep 28, 2011)

Nah thats ok Charlie.  Ive got one of those fine ladies myself []  Your collection is very impressive though.  I would be lost in there for hours like a kid in a candy shop reading every one of them.


----------



## blobbottlebob (Sep 28, 2011)

Hey Chuck,
 I like the term bottleopolis. Can't believe I never commmented on this thread. Great eclectic collection, my friend. I love the weird shaped round bottom bottle on the previous page - very unique. You really do have it all in there. Glad to see that someone brought it back.


----------



## cyberdigger (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks Bob! I should give credit where due: my wife came up with "bottleopolis" ..and she wasn't smiling when she said it.. [&:]
  I don't feel exactly bothered either that this thread has been resuscitated .. but please shoot me now if anyone thinks I'm trying to show off ! I just loves me some old bottles and I can't stop gettins me some mores...


----------



## andy volkerts (Sep 29, 2011)

[] Nah, dont think you are braggin, and if ya are thats okay too, ya got some nice glass there. Ya gotta change that No interest part of your profile, cause all them bottles are pretty interesting.........Andy


----------



## cyberdigger (Sep 29, 2011)

OK I changed it.. thanks for the advice!


----------



## blobbottlebob (Sep 29, 2011)

Wish I could be a scrutineer.


----------



## cyberdigger (Sep 29, 2011)

I'll trade you your scuba gear for my ABN password.. what you say?


----------



## blobbottlebob (Sep 29, 2011)

How do you know that I wont give you the old crappy worn out stuff just to get the password?


----------



## cyberdigger (Sep 29, 2011)

I know you too well by now, Bob.. you just wouldn't do that to me.. and I wouldn't give you a fake password either, because when I give people my password, I really give it...


----------



## blobbottlebob (Sep 29, 2011)

What am I to do with your password? People are gonna figure it out when nothing funny is coming out of you anymore.


----------



## cyberdigger (Sep 29, 2011)

Nah, this will be a cinch.. I'll just make like I suddenly got into diving and don't have time to sit here crackin wise all evening any more.. it could be cause my doctor said I need to stop sittin on me butt so much and swimmin is much more fun than moderatin.. especially when all the forum members are so well behaved!!


----------



## blobbottlebob (Sep 29, 2011)

> especially when all the forum members are so well behaved!!


 You'd be well-behaved too if some crazy guy from New Jersey threatened to kick you off if you put one toenail out of line. 

 There's no way I could keep this forum whipped up like that.


----------



## cyberdigger (Sep 29, 2011)

...crazy?
 I just want to help....


----------



## andy volkerts (Sep 30, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  blobbottlebob
> 
> Wish I could be a scrutineer.


 [][] Would that be like a Musketeer, without the sword????


----------



## Penn Digger (Sep 30, 2011)

Another good bottle thread revival.  Amen!

 PD


----------

